# Resting Metabolic Rate



## Gainingknowledgedaily (Jan 18, 2011)

Could anyone please help me with finding a correct CPT code for resting metabolic rate, the patient had the test because of eating disorders and diabetes, physician did document the interpretation" was resting in the supine position for 44 minutes. gabe Resting energy expenditure of 1064 Kcal/day out of a predicted 1508 Kcal/day and he gave the respiratory quotient whic was 0.82 indicating a resting state. I am inlclined to think it is 94680 or 94690. However I cannot find more information to sure that I am coding this accurately. Please help. Also any reference material would be helpful. Thank you in advance.


----------



## msrd_081002 (Jan 18, 2011)

*RMR-94690 (rest)*



mixitli said:


> Could anyone please help me with finding a correct CPT code for resting metabolic rate, the patient had the test because of eating disorders and diabetes, physician did document the interpretation" was resting in the supine position for 44 minutes. gabe Resting energy expenditure of 1064 Kcal/day out of a predicted 1508 Kcal/day and he gave the respiratory quotient whic was 0.82 indicating a resting state. I am inlclined to think it is 94680 or 94690. However I cannot find more information to sure that I am coding this accurately. Please help. Also any reference material would be helpful. Thank you in advance.



It is *94690*. (If during rest *and* exercise-94680).

Pulmonary testing supervised by a physician in a lab measures functions of the lungs.
This code applies to collecting expired air and evaluating oxygen uptake using indirect methods during* "rest"*


Thanks


----------



## preserene (Jan 18, 2011)

That is correct. 

RMR and BMR are almost synonyms with little variation in required conditions though,for measurement. Both involves energy expenditure at rest.
Basal metabolism is the caloric expenditure of an organism at rest; it represents the minimum amount of energy required to maintain life at normal body temperature. The basal metabolism rate is usually measured indirectly by calculation from measurements of the amounts of oxygen and carbon dioxide exchanged during breathing under certain standard conditions, i.e., complete rest in a room temperature of 68°F; (20°C), 12 to 14 hours after ingestion of food.
They are measured indirectly in the method given in the documentation scenario.
*So the CPTcode 94690 applies more appropriately. Support it with the ICD-9 code 794.7.* 
And for *respiratory quotient-  G9147*- for a diabetic patient with CIIIT as a technique for delivering variable dosage insulin with the goal of improved long term glycemic control.
(G9147: Outpatient Intravenous Insulin Treatment (OIVIT) either pulsatile or continuous, by any means, guided by the results of measurements for: respiratory quotient; and/or, urine urea nitrogen (UUN); and/or, arterial, venous or capillary glucose; and/or potassium concentration. But this current code is accepted by your payer would be a?)


----------



## Gainingknowledgedaily (Jan 20, 2011)

*94680 & 94690*

My sincerest thank you for posting responses.


----------

